# Latest version of bsnes emulator allows for "HD" Mode 7 upscaling



## x65943 (Apr 18, 2019)

The future is now

That looks so good, can't wait to try this out in FFVI


----------



## Taffy (Apr 18, 2019)

Saw this a while ago

as an snes romhacker I am elated

Woo


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2019)

Yay, is finally on the front page.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yay, is finally on the front page.


I heard it first from you, and sent your post to some friends


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I heard it first from you, and sent your blog post to some friends


That's nice of you. 

I'm just glad more people know about this.


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 18, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The future is now
> 
> That looks so good, can't wait to try this out in FFVI


just powered on my laptop and i'll give this emulator a try and see if my fav snes games benefit from this mode 7 thingy


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 18, 2019)

damn tis needs a switch p0rt


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2019)

Aww heck yeah! This is the most exciting emulator news in years for me  Super cool!


----------



## lordelan (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow. Now I wish this would be possible in RetroArch on the Switch as well.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 18, 2019)

Screenshots in the OP don't really do this justice.
Look at these comparisons: http://www.framecompare.com/image-compare/screenshotcomparison/EB9MNNNU
Especially the Pilotwings one. That should be in the OP 
But the difference is pretty big in Mario Kart as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2019)

Would be nice to see this on vita too


----------



## Joom (Apr 18, 2019)

I read that this also has the possibility to make some games look worse. F-Zero is an example.


----------



## Zense (Apr 18, 2019)

I think it is most stunning when viewed in action.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2019)

This emulator really struggles to run. 

I have speed issues and even sound issues, and I don't think it's my pc. It works well using snes9x.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 18, 2019)

What good games use Mode-7? (This isnt an insulting question, I'm wondering if there are good games that have mode-7)


----------



## Zense (Apr 18, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> What good games use Mode-7? (This isnt an insulting question, I'm wondering if there are good games that have mode-7)


Chrono Trigger
Mario Kart
Final Fantasy III/VI
ActRaiser
Dragon Quest III
F-Zero
Secret of Mana
TLoZ A Link to the Past

Just to name a few. For RPGs it's mostly for overworld/map


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 18, 2019)

It really would make the serpent trench and magitek factory sections less of a mess.  Great news.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 18, 2019)

Zense said:


> ​Chrono Trigger
> Mario Kart
> Final Fantasy III/VI
> ActRaiser
> ...


i found a list on wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_7#Use yay mega man 7


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 18, 2019)

Wait what, a supersampling for nes?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2019)

A download link as news source, really? Why not just link to the actual post?

https://byuu.org/


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 18, 2019)

gonna be honest, I would love to see if something like this could be done to something like say starfox


----------



## Chary (Apr 18, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> A download link as news source, really? Why not just link to the actual post?
> 
> https://byuu.org/


Hey, hey, before you try to cry salty tears about every source, maybe actually read the site and see that that page you linked like a real genius doesn't actually have the v2 link directly on it, meaning anyone who actually wants it would have to dig around to find it? Because it's in beta. Anyone who cares to check the emulator out would want the source link in the OP. gg tho, you "tried"


----------



## smf (Apr 18, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have speed issues and even sound issues, and I don't think it's my pc. It works well using snes9x.



It is your PC, bsnes needs more cpu than snes9x and bsnes with upscaling needs more cpu than bsnes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2019)

smf said:


> It is your PC, bsnes needs more cpu than snes9x and bsnes with upscaling needs more cpu than bsnes.


Oh, excuse me. I figured a Nvidia GPU 1050 TI, Intel I7 seventh generation processor and 16GB DDR5 RAM was plenty for a snes emulator. 

This is impressive, but not worth the struggle, also I'm reminded why pilotwings is so hard.


----------



## smf (Apr 18, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, excuse me. I figured a Nvidia GPU 1050 TI, Intel I7 seventh generation processor and 16GB DDR5 RAM was plenty for a snes emulator.



You're excused, I've not tried it on my laptop yet (i7-8750h/nvidia 1060/32gb ddr4) but I'm not hopeful.

byuu says _Friendly reminder that this mode has to render 81 times as many pixels with lots of divisions for all five million pixels per frame at 60fps. Hope you have a Threadripper._


----------



## Frexxos (Apr 18, 2019)

The difference is awesome. still cannot understand how this is even possible! Thats a difference like day and night! awesome work!


----------



## Joom (Apr 18, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This emulator really struggles to run.
> 
> I have speed issues and even sound issues, and I don't think it's my pc. It works well using snes9x.


bsnes is a high accuracy emulator. It requires quite a bit.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2019)

Joom said:


> bsnes is a high accuracy emulator. It requires quite a bit.


I don't quite understand what "High Accuracy" means.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 18, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Wow. Now I wish this would be possible in RetroArch on the Switch as well.


Maybe in a new version of SNES9x.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't quite understand what "High Accuracy" means.


Most emulators tend to make a lot of shortcuts when emulating a platform to reduce the overall requirements to run it, because going for absolute accuracy is extremely process intensive. Here's a good read if you have the time.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/


----------



## lordelan (Apr 18, 2019)

DiscostewSM said:


> Maybe in a new version of SNES9x.


That's what I meant but who knows if any special features from bsnes are needed for those HD things to work.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 19, 2019)

It still does not look as good as it does on a crt...


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bad examples? I can barely tell the difference. No matter how much you scale up a pixelated or sprite based game, it still going to be pixelated.


----------



## arceus (Apr 19, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 164185 View attachment 164186​
> Remember the days of the Super Nintendo and its at the time stunning Mode 7 capabilities? Games like F-Zero, Final Fantasy VI, Super Mario Kart, and dozens more all made use of Mode 7 to enhance how the games looked. These days, however, it can look a little dated, and it's a bit difficult to make out specific details, visually. That's where a modder named DerKoun enters the picture, with the release of his "HD Mode 7 Mod" for the Super Nintendo emulator bsnes. According to the release notes, this is a patch for version 107.1 of bsnes that emulates Mode 7 scenes at "up to 4x" the resolution that the original hardware could output. As seen in some of the comparison screenshots, it makes for a drastic difference, smoothing things out to make for a much more visually appealing experience.
> 
> 
> ...


looks alot more like a 3ds port now
pretty cool.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't quite understand what "High Accuracy" means.


Getting as close to hardware level as physically possible if not entirely.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, excuse me. I figured a Nvidia GPU 1050 TI, Intel I7 seventh generation processor and 16GB DDR5 RAM was plenty for a snes emulator.
> 
> This is impressive, but not worth the struggle, also I'm reminded why pilotwings is so hard.


Try setting the setting and closing the emulator. Then re-open the emulator and game. It fixed the issue.


----------



## Randy95354 (Apr 19, 2019)

What game is the op screenshot from?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> A download link as news source, really? Why not just link to the actual post?
> 
> https://byuu.org/



Boo hoo, be salty somewhere else, at least provide a valid critique without being smarmy.



Memoir said:


> Getting as close to hardware level as physically possible if not entirely.



Not gonna like, not worth frying my CPU to run mode 7 games in HD on a cycle-accurate emulator. I'll stick to my Super NT, thank you, which is still accurate, but doesn't need a Core i9 9900K and 32 GB RAM  to run full speed.


----------



## Chary (Apr 19, 2019)

Randy95354 said:


> What game is the op screenshot from?


I think it’s Dragon Quest 3.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Boo hoo, be salty somewhere else, at least provide a valid critique without being smarmy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna like, not worth frying my CPU to run mode 7 games in HD on a cycle-accurate emulator. I'll stick to my Super NT, thank you, which is still accurate, but doesn't need a Core i9 9900K and 32 GB RAM  to run full speed.


Can we not over exaggerate? The SuperNT is ideal if you want a premium hardware solution. The price point is a bit much, though. Bsnes is really only if you're a stickler for these benefits. Snes9x works fine enough for the average user and is even srl ready.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2019)

This is running at 4x res


----------



## XDel (Apr 19, 2019)

Once this is worked into Retroarch, the SNES Classic will be all that much cooler!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2019)

Aw yeahh


----------



## raxadian (Apr 19, 2019)

Looking handsome there Mario.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Can we not over exaggerate? The SuperNT is ideal if you want a premium hardware solution. The price point is a bit much, though. Bsnes is really only if you're a stickler for these benefits. Snes9x works fine enough for the average user and is even srl ready.



For Bsnes Accurate, I don't think my CPU and RAM would make the cut anyway. Super NT is a bit pricey, yes, but with the SD2SNES, you get clean/crisp Snes games without having to get an OSSC or Framemeister. I just wish Bsnes' menu wasn't so weird.

Is a Core i7 4770 enough with 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM?


----------



## Wanderer0891 (Apr 19, 2019)

XDel said:


> Once this is worked into Retroarch, the SNES Classic will be all that much cooler!



I hope the Classic is powerful enough to handle it though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 19, 2019)

WOW so that's the future of vídeo games? never thought it would be so realistic!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Wanderer0891 said:


> I hope the Classic is powerful enough to handle it though.



Yeaaah it wouldn't run full speed at all on that, not exactly a top notch CPU.


----------



## Wanderer0891 (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeaaah it wouldn't run full speed at all on that, not exactly a top notch CPU.



And if it doesn't run at full speed it doesn't matter how pretty it looks.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> For Bsnes Accurate, I don't think my CPU and RAM would make the cut anyway. Super NT is a bit pricey, yes, but with the SD2SNES, you get clean/crisp Snes games without having to get an OSSC or Framemeister. I just wish Bsnes' menu wasn't so weird.
> 
> Is a Core i7 4770 enough with 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM?


$350-400 .... For one system. You realize how asinine that sounds? It makes sense if you're that finicky or are a collector. Outside of that? WHY

My 4790k handled BSNES accurate fine.. Didn't stress test it, but I noticed no issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> $350-400 .... For one system. You realize how asinine that sounds? It makes sense if you're that finicky or are a collector. Outside of that? WHY
> 
> My 4790k handled BSNES accurate fine.. Didn't stress test it, but I noticed no issues.



False. $189 USD for the console, not $400 like you said. Where are you getting that price?
Looking on Analogue's store right now,  and I clearly see it for the price 189 dollars for the console.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> False. $189 USD for the console, not $400 like you said. Where are you getting that price?
> Looking on Analogue's store right now,  and I clearly see it for the price 189 dollars for the console.


$189 for the console. $160 for the sd2snes .. And the SD card.. Did I need to say this? Plus whatever shipping and taxes apply. Again, why?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> $189 for the console. $160 for the sd2snes .. And the SD card.. Did I need to say this?



So fucking what? And if I want to use that over Bsnes, that's my thing, what I do with my money is none's business. I'm sorry that my CPU sucks ass to where I can't run Bsnes Accurate with HD Mode 7. 

Because it's my money and I sure as hell don't want to buy some shitty overpriced OSSC or Framemiester to upscale OG Snes hardware and buy money for an overpriced bulky CRT? What does what I buy matter?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> So fucking what? And if I want to use that over Bsnes, that's my thing, what I do with my money is none's business. I'm sorry that my CPU sucks ass to where I can't run Bsnes Accurate with HD Mode 7.


Don't get snippy over something so small boss man. You do you. I still don't think I could justify going that route when I can emulate just as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Don't get snippy over something so small boss man. You do you. I still don't think I could justify going that route when I can emulate just as well.



Well I don't have that luxury of getting a more powerful CPU 

I guess it's wrong for me to want an authentic experience on a modern display with hardware emulation and playing games in properly scaled HD. 

I don't like Bsnes, I don't like the GUI, I don't like having to use BIOS files for games with special processors, and I don't like the system requirements.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Well I don't have that luxury of getting a more powerful CPU


Even a budget Ryzen build would work. Whatever route you take is fine.. But for someone new to it? Throwing near $400 toward a hyped up SNES doesn't make sense.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Even a budget Ryzen build would work.



For Bsnes Accurate? Pretty sure Mode 7 HD requires more than that, which is the only core it's on.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> For Bsnes Accurate? Pretty sure Mode 7 HD requires more than that.


Mode 7 HD is niche. I'd have to try that. Got a Manjaro system going rn.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Mode 7 HD is niche. I'd have to try that.



Bsnes Accurate is only really necessary for like, one or two games and hardly worth the CPU strain for 99.9% of the SNES library.

I don't like Bsnes
I don't like the GUI
I don't like the fact games require BIOS files for Cx4, etc games

It's accurate, yes, but at what cost?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Bsnes Accurate is only really necessary for like, one or two games and hardly worth the CPU strain for 99.9% of the SNES library.
> 
> I don't like Bsnes
> I don't like the GUI
> ...


Not $189.


----------



## specht (Apr 19, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Bad examples? I can barely tell the difference. No matter how much you scale up a pixelated or sprite based game, it still going to be pixelated.



I think the point isn't really to upscale the textures, when those textures were plastered on a screen at an angle the pixels were mapped noticeably uneven on the low resolution screen.  

The Zelda world map is a good example as they all line up better.

http://www.framecompare.com/image-compare/screenshotcomparison/EB9CNNNU


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Not $189.



And I'm outta here. There's no point in me trying to defend my choices or what I buy. 

Ciao.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And I'm outta here. There's no point in me trying to defend my choices or what I buy.
> 
> Ciao.


That's not even close... Come back when you're leveled out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> That's not even close... Come back when you're leveled out.



I, uh, I'm utterly and helplessly broken. I'll be back later...


----------



## SG854 (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Bsnes Accurate is only really necessary for like, one or two games and hardly worth the CPU strain for 99.9% of the SNES library.
> 
> I don't like Bsnes
> I don't like the GUI
> ...


Why did you buy the Super NT if you didn’t care about accuracy?

Why don’t you just emulate Snes9x on your Wii U if you don’t care about accuracy?

Why don’t you run Snes9x on your PC if you don’t care about accuracy?

Why not run Higan or Bsnes through retroarch if you don’t like the gui?

Why don’t you use that $400 towards a better cpu instead of a Super NT with sd2snes?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I, uh, I'm utterly and helplessly broken. I'll be back later...


Much love boss man. I'm not your enemy. Just have a difference of opinion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Why did you buy the Super NT if you didn’t care about accuracy?
> 
> Why don’t you just emulate Snes9x on your Wii U if you don’t care about accuracy?
> 
> ...



I don't use my Wii U
I don't use Snes9x on my PC
I prefer to run Snes games on hardware
I didn't buy this PC, I got it for free

Super NT is cycle accurate to real hardware using FPGA hardware emulation
Any other condescending bullshit questions you want to ask? No?

Do I go around bitching and shaming people for not using real hardware?
Oh, I remember, no, I don't, so here's some advice from me: Back off

Now, if you're done ridiculing me, we can move. Kay? Thanks. Next!

Remember what I said earlier?
*Back off. *


----------



## Smoker1 (Apr 19, 2019)

What SNES Emu has HD Texture Packs?


----------



## XDel (Apr 19, 2019)

Wanderer0891 said:


> I hope the Classic is powerful enough to handle it though.



Good point


----------



## SG854 (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't use my Wii U
> I don't use Snes9x on my PC
> I prefer to run Snes games on hardware
> I didn't buy this PC, I got it for free
> ...


I just wanted to mess with you. You get mad easy. But okie dokie I’ll leave you in peace. Anything you say boss man.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I just wanted to mess with you. You get mad easy. But okie dokie I’ll leave you in peace. Anything you say boss man.



I honestly thought you were being mean to me


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 19, 2019)

I thought I'd give this a shot, just for shits and giggles. F-Zero and Pilotwings look so much different it's completely transformative. There are a few youtube videos of F-Zero floating around, but they don't really do it justice (I assume because of yt compression). Also, you don't really need that much of a god box to run this at full speed. I have a Ryzen 5 2600 @4.1GHz, and with the internal upscale res set to 1440p, and my monitor at 4k, I had a locked 60. Honestly, after 960p, it was a game of swiftly diminishing returns anyway. 

I think this is cool news. It'll probably be awhile before we all get to play snes games this way as like, an everyday thing, but I like that it's an option.


----------



## smf (Apr 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Getting as close to hardware level as physically possible if not entirely.



In terms of bsnes it schedules each chip one cycle at a time, while other emulators will schedule the cpu for many cycles and then do a load of video rendering & then generating sound. Just because of how cpus and compilers work it's faster if you stay within the same blocks of code, so constantly switching has quite a large impact.

Faster emulators will often gloss over subtle interactions between multiple chips & often that won't produce a noticeable difference. In some cases it will look ok, but still be wrong & others it will be fine. I think it's amazing that byuu has bothered to go to such extremes, even though I don't personally play any snes games & if I did then I'm unlikely to pick bsnes.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 19, 2019)

is this only for Switch or are there any portings also for other plaforms like PS3, *3DS, *WIIU or *PC*?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 19, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This emulator really struggles to run.
> 
> I have speed issues and even sound issues, and I don't think it's my pc. It works well using snes9x.


Bsnes is made to be cycle accurate, which is why it's slow, but there is a setting you can change to make it slightly less accurate in return for better speed.


Memoir said:


> $350-400 .... For one system. You realize how asinine that sounds? It makes sense if you're that finicky or are a collector. Outside of that? WHY
> 
> My 4790k handled BSNES accurate fine.. Didn't stress test it, but I noticed no issues.


Well, you could skip the SD2SNES and use the jailbreak firmware for Super Nt. Won't get special chip support without actually plugging in a game that has that special chip on it, but support for some special chips might come in the future.
I agree SD2SNES on a Super Nt is too much money, unless you already have a SD2SNES.


Chary said:


> Hey, hey, before you try to cry salty tears about every source, maybe actually read the site and see that that page you linked like a real genius doesn't actually have the v2 link directly on it, meaning anyone who actually wants it would have to dig around to find it? Because it's in beta. Anyone who cares to check the emulator out would want the source link in the OP. gg tho, you "tried"


Then why not put that link as "Download" and use the actual news post as the source? Makes more sense to me.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 19, 2019)

Would an i7-8700k be good enough!?


----------



## seam (Apr 19, 2019)

not really news, more like olds


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

leon315 said:


> is this only for Switch or are there any portings also for other plaforms like PS3, *3DS, *WIIU or *PC*?



3DS and Wii U would not be able to handle the requirements for Bsnes.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> 3DS and Wii U would not be able to handle the requirements for Bsnes.


PS4 is hacked too, is there also PS4 one?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2019)

leon315 said:


> PS4 is hacked too, is there also PS4 one?



You think I know? Think again.


----------



## genxor (Apr 20, 2019)

Pretty cool to see that people aren't out of ideas when it comes to tweaking emulation!

If you think this is ever going to run on the snes classic or other emulators on consoles you will be disappointed lol


----------



## granville (Apr 20, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> For Bsnes Accurate? Pretty sure Mode 7 HD requires more than that, which is the only core it's on.


I assume it's the accuracy core... I don't use bsnes normally and am not as familiar with it (snes9x is my go-to choice).

I have a 4670k at 4ghz and tested a number of games for it. I set Mode7 to a scale of 4x resolution (960p in the BSNES options). Don't know how much less clock speed you could get away with, but my PC ran everything I threw at it full speed.

The most intense scene I tested was the title screen for Yoshi's Island. It's one of the most demanding games on the SNES due to the SuperFX chip, and the title screen uses mode7.

4x resolution runs full speed, though 5x resolution was a bit too much to reach it (54fps). I'm fine with 960p, I only have a 1080p display. Even 3x resolution (720p) is still incredibly sharp compared to native btw.

I gather that Ryzen is roughly comparable to Haswell clock for clock. So a Ryzen clocked at or near 4ghz would likely get very similar results to my PC.

Someone also made a request for this setting on the snes9x github page. A developer said it was possible (though difficult) and threw out an idea on how they might be able to do it-
https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/issues/529


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2019)

granville said:


> I assume it's the accuracy core... I don't use bsnes normally and am not as familiar with it (snes9x is my go-to choice).
> 
> I have a 4670k at 4ghz and tested a number of games for it. I set Mode7 to a scale of 4x resolution (960p in the BSNES options). Don't know how much less clock speed you could get away with, but my PC ran everything I threw at it full speed.
> 
> ...



I'd rather not Snes9x turn into Bsnes and become even more demanding than it already is, if they can do it without sacrificing speed, sure.


----------



## granville (Apr 20, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd rather not Snes9x turn into Bsnes and become even more demanding than it already is, if they can do it without sacrificing speed, sure.


It's an option, not a requirement. If you enable the setting, it's obviously going to require more speed. But that's no different than any other internal resolution scaling in other emulators (or all of the filters and shaders available). You don't have to use it at all, it's entirely optional and shouldn't make the emulator more demanding if you just keep it turned off.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2019)

Time to play Hyper Zone with this


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Can someone explain to me how this upscaling works? How does the emulator get the additional data (pixels)? Or, is it simply displaying the assets already contained in the ROM in a more intelligent manner than the NES and other emulators?

EDIT: Never mind, yeah it's the latter. There's a nice explanation here.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Apr 21, 2019)

This was already in zSNES by the way


----------



## Vince989 (Apr 22, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Bad examples? I can barely tell the difference. No matter how much you scale up a pixelated or sprite based game, it still going to be pixelated.


Yes, it's not adding higher-resolution source images, but it makes them rendered much closer to the sources.



the_randomizer said:


> I'd rather not Snes9x turn into Bsnes and become even more demanding than it already is, if they can do it without sacrificing speed, sure.


It would be a video setting which wouldn't change anything unless you decide to turn it on.



Alex4nder001 said:


> This was already in zSNES by the way


I remember "Hi-Res Mode-7" settings in ZSNES and/or Snes9x , but this goes way higher than those did (which was 2x I think)

- Vince989


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Apr 22, 2019)

It seems people have touched on the explanation already but some people haven't understood it properly, so here's the gist in slightly more simple terms.

The reason it looks so much better is because on the original SNES, the game was heavily restricted because it had to operate using 8x8 or 16x16 tiles to compose sprites, and sprites could be no bigger than 64x64 each. Combine that with the low resolution of 256x224 and the SNES often just didn't have enough pixels to work with to accurately produce the effect it wanted. When transforming pixels at such a low resolution, the end result can look deformed and/or messy.

What bsnes is doing now is it's multiplying the resolution of the original sprites, not in an attempt to add detail or improve their quality but so that the emulator has far more pixels to sample. For example, one pixel in an 8x8 tile could become four at a higher resolution - no detail is added, but the result is that there are far more pixels involved now and this means they can be manipulated much more precisely.

On top of that, programmers on SNES took shortcuts, sometimes liberally, to run their games at 60FPS (usually) so their calculations were often imprecise to save precious computation time on the ~3.5MHz CPU.
The SNES also had limitations with integer math calculations, and the developer cites more aggressive averaging as an improvement. As a 16-bit machine, the SNES could only process integers from -32768 to 32767. ~65,000 might sound like a lot of numbers, but when doing some calculations problems can arise. bsnes allows for more precision than the SNES originally could provide.
bsnes also fixes these calculations by giving them far more pixels to work with, so that even poor or inaccurate formulas get good results.

Hope this makes it clearer for anyone confused.


----------



## Bornofdreamers (Apr 22, 2019)

What is the game shown in the screen shot of the OP?


----------



## RowanDDR (Apr 22, 2019)

ZSNES has had "hi res mode 7" option since 2004, no? Maybe more of a story is WHY its taken this long for other emus to catch up.

Oh, I'm the 3rd person to say that in this thread. What can I say, the "search this thread" button is a bit hidden.


----------



## mushthepush (Apr 22, 2019)

Seems good. I've always used snes9x so it'll be interesting to give this a shot.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 14, 2019)

How can I stay informed of updates so that when the 6th beta comes out, I'll be aware of it?


----------

